# Tool Kit



## RogerW (Sep 13, 2006)

Who has put together an official Outbackers must have tool list?

I carry a hammer, a maul, a cordless drill with a 72 piece bit set, a few commonly used sockets and a ratchet, a phillips and straight screwdriver, a pair of pliers, a leatherman and my Buck folding hunter. What else should be in the tool box other than zip ties which I have but left out above.

Let me know folks


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Don't forget the Duct Tape...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This list could get big.

I try to camp with Hootbob, he seems to have everything


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I try to camp with Hootbob, he seems to have everything


ROTFLMBO









That was good John.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

From my recent adventures







a torque wrench, wheel bearing grease, large channel lock pliers, fire extinguisher, large and small cresent wrench, vise grips, a couple of lug nuts, wheel studs, cotter pins, "man" wipes (these look like baby wipes but are made for a man and come in a small container) and help get the grease off.







Plus what you've already mentioned.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Some other things that could come in handy

tube of silicone
assorted screws and bolts
electrical tape and wire nuts
WD spray
vise crips
Channel locks
multi tester
torgue wrench
extra fusses and light bulbs

Don


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

1) A bottle opener
2) A blender


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Don't forget a small level and two walkie talkies for setup









Outside of the tool bag is the swiffer mop with old wash clothes to attach for cleaning the awning/slide outs 
AND a full box of batteries for all the kids toys, walkie talkies....

I know, I digress.

Jim


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Some other things that could come in handy
> 
> extra fusses and light bulbs
> 
> Don


I have plenty of 'fusses', especially if I hit my head on something; also take extra fuses.








I will add:
a square head screw driver (why can't they use phillips head?)
extension handle brush/squeege
4 foot step ladder
bicycle tools and tube patch kit, extra tube
red duct tape because when you use duct tape it usually means something is broken, and I want the red to stand out to remind me later, 'oh yeah, that's broken; I need to fix that'.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I have everything everyone listed, with the exception of the blender, and the ladder (that's next).

I am an OC personality! The only thing I don't have is space for more stuff.

There's more, too, but one thing I wouldn't be without is a file. With a file you can fix threads, clean off finger-ripper screw heads, smooth, shape, make other tools...

Sluggo


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Consider a miner's style headlight. A small one with the super bright LEDs and maybe 3 AAA batteries. Good even in daytime looking into shadows. Handfree to boot.









Scott


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Make sure you include;
a roll of teflon plumber's tape
#2 square drive screwdriver
sockets/or lug wrenchs that fit both the wheels and the spare tire nut - they're different sizes.
bottle jack

I keep one of those small travel size cans of shaving cream in each of my travel toolboxes (one in each vehicle) to use for an emergency cleanup after changing a tire or other roadside repair. Doesn't matter if it holds the ability to foam up, it's soap.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Along with everytihing (almost) on the others' lists, we also keep a supply of "grommet makers" (those little plastic clippy things that create grommets), flares & a lighter, an assortment of bungee cords (especially the really small ones - amzing how often we use them), and needlenose pliers. Oh yeah, and the stocked 1st Aid Kit stays nearby too









If we could fit Don & his toolbox into ours....we'd do that too


----------



## klash (Sep 4, 2006)

Up here in Canada we have an old saying; to be a success in life you need but two things.

If it moves and shouldn't; you use duct tape.

If it should move and doesn't; you use WD-40.

As a point of interest the square driver screws are called Robertson, and they 
were invented by a Canadian. The driver bit has a better bite when installing
or removing the screws.

As far as things to carry, I think the various writers have hit on just about everything.
Blowing a fuse and not having a spare can ruin your whole day. This spring I had one of those
plastic water heater plugs break in half and blow out. I now carry a spare.
Don't forget hose washers, they sometimes fall out when you are coiling up your fresh
water hose.

I bought one of those cross type wheel spinner wrenches at Wally World. The "L" shaped wrench that comes with your tow vehicle may not fit the lug nuts on the trailer. The cross wheel wrench won't slip off quite so easily.

Bernie Klashinsky


----------



## RogerW (Sep 13, 2006)

Bernie & Heather Klashinsky said:


> Up here in Canada we have an old saying; to be a success in life you need but two things.
> 
> If it moves and shouldn't; you use duct tape.
> 
> ...


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Here's a few add/mods

Tri-flow instead of WD40 - WD40 is gummy and eventually collects dirt and gets sticky. Tri-flow has teflon.
50 feet 1/8" nylon cord
Small collection of band-aids - unless your a real klutz and need a massive firstaid kit
Set of 4 ratchet tie-downs (for those KRSers 4 spare too)
Plastic coated cable and combination lock for securing generator outside.
Locking knife with both a serated and smooth blade
Trouble light
Small 400 to 600 watt inverter
25 foot or longer electrical cord
Disposable rags or little white towels like you get at Costco - many, many uses.
Small tube of 5-minute epoxy

Wolfwood - I still am at a loss what you mean by "those little plastic clippy things that create grommets". Also what might I use them for? This could be a very important item that I am just a bit slow understanding.

I am making an HTML table of all of the items so that I can either e-mail it or post it after the list has a few more days to mature.

Take Care,

Tripp


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> This list could get big.
> 
> I try to camp with Hootbob, he seems to have everything


I ran into a slight problem in Niagara Falls and, when I asked Don to come down and take a look, he did the following: turned off his laptop, then walked around gathering tools from this place and that place. I don't even remember what my problem was but Don was prepared and fixed it in a jiffy. He also made a couple of other adjustments while he was there. When he left, I understood the, "Not just a.........., it's a family" phrase and hoped I'd always run into a "Don" while camping. I just told my daughter I need a tool kit for the Outback but decided I'd let Bill handle that chore so I'd actually have what I need and only what I need (for weight reasons). I tend to overdo.......

P.S. Thanks, Don, for coming to my rescue. Do you remember what you fixed?


----------

